# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  قصه های من و کنکور:ثبت نام پرحاشیه

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها، من نظام قدیم هستم و امسال میخوام نظام جدید کنکور بدم، کد سوابق تحصیلی رو چطور باید بگیرم؟ همون کد سال‌های قبل عه؟ یا هر سال عوض میشه؟*

----------


## Amin_gh2

> *سلام بچه ها، من نظام قدیم هستم و امسال میخوام نظام جدید کنکور بدم، کد سوابق تحصیلی رو چطور باید بگیرم؟ همون کد سال‌های قبل عه؟ یا هر سال عوض میشه؟*


*​همونایی که سال ۹۶ رفتیم تایید کردیم همونا هستن.دیگه سایت واسه ما باز نمیشه عزیز.همون کد ها رو بزنی حله.تو ثبت نامم که کد رو بزنی نمره هات رو میاره اونجا*

----------

